# Chewy and Java



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

There are my pygmies Chewy as the black and white one


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

So cute and I love their barn bunk beds!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! They look like Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Great looking lads! Agree with Chadwick, those barn bunks are outstanding!


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

They r supposed to be pgymies...at least that is what the breeder told me. I have contacted her to find out for sure. Her website stated 100 for pygmy and 50 for pgymy/ dwarf. I paid a 100 a piece. My husband designed the barn..or goat mansion as he calls it..they have a master bedroom, kitchenette and rec area


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those aren't Pygmy coloring or body style. Unfortunately, she didn't do right by you. But they are adorable and I'm sure you will love having them.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

adorable !


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree definitely nigerian dwarf, all or part. Pygmies do not come in that color and if I'm not mistaken one has blue eyes, pygmies do not come blue eyed. Very, very cute!


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

I talked to the breeder and they are nigerian/pygmy mix. When i asked for 2 babies same sex i didnt know she bred both kinds of goats and i just asked for babies. Doesnt matter to me...i love them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really cute.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

wow what beauties!! Love the eyes


----------



## Twilight_Dustbowl (May 14, 2014)

What beautiful wild colors! And I wouldn't be concerned about them not being pure pigmy. Nigerians were always cuter to me anyway


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

I think they r gorgeous and i fell i in love with them as soon as the breeder sent me pictures


----------

